# Batterie iPod Nano 4G



## MacSedik (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, 
voilà j'ai un iPod nano 4G Noir 8Go et j'ai remarqué que l'autonomie de la batterie est vraiment faible ex: elle se vide en 2-3 jours avec 1h30 de musique chaque jour et 15mn de Podcast video... je ne comprend pas pourtant la luminosité est au minimum! je voulais savoir aussi les impressions et experiences des autres personnes qui ont de cet iPod nano? à propos de la batterie. la raison de mon inquiétude est que j'ai déja eu 2 iPods nano (1G et le 2G) et à chaque fois ils tiennent plus d'une semaine! mon 2G qui a 18 mois tient facilement les 24h annoncé! donc est-ce normal ou s'agit-il d'un probléme hardware?
Merci


----------



## staifeny (30 Septembre 2008)

salut,
je te conseille de changer batterie de ton ipod. va sur ipodjuice.com et commande la batterie qu'il te faut. c pas cher et ça te sauve ton ipod. les batteries se remplacent contrairement à ce que les professionnels (commerçants) disent.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (30 Septembre 2008)

Non non, si tu l'as acheté très récemment : où ? Tu peux peut-être le rapporter et en prendre un autre.
Sinon appelles Apple ou attends d'autres témoignages du genre, mais c'est assez étonnant...


----------



## MacSedik (30 Septembre 2008)

Alors l'iPod nano je l'ai acheté sur l'Apple Store France le soir du Special Event... le hic c'est que c'est un iPod gravé et que c'est chaud qu'il me le remplace.... au fait le truc c'est que j'aimerai bien savoir si je suis le seul? ou que c'est normal vu que c'est mon premier nano video? pck bon l'autonomie c'est catastrophique! je suis pas trop bidouille iPod nano pck vu la taille du machin... je sais si apple peuvent me le réparer vu que c'est un gravé...


----------



## rofusionodd (30 Septembre 2008)

Si y'a une gravure... :
Réparer: Oui
Changer: Non


----------



## macsyl (1 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de poster une question moi aussi concernant ce problème :

http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/duree-de-la-batterie-ipod-4g-236189.html

Hier j'ai commencé à utiliser mon Ipod nano pour la première fois et après 3-4h d'écoute seulement, la batterie s'était déjà vidé à moitié.

Je ne sait pas si c'est normal, mais avec mon lecteur cd portatif, je pouvais écouter de la musique pendant au moins 2 semaines avant que la batterie ne se vide.

Alors je trouve cela vraiment décevant comme autonomie.

Le miens je l'ai acheté chez un détaillant spécialisé en produits Apple. Alors, peut-être est-ce le modèle qui est comme ça.


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

J'ai répondue à ton post...


----------



## HouseH (15 Octobre 2008)

Ah je vois que je ne suis pas le seul a avoir ce problème !

J'ai acheté mon ipod le lendemain de sa sortie. Et j'ai pu remarquer assez rapidement que ma batterie se vidait un peu vite à mon goût. 12h grand max en audio. Pas de podcast ni de vidéo. 
C'est mon premier ipod. J'en ai donc parlé autour de moi pour savoir si ceux qui possédaient les anciennes versions avaient deja eu ce genre de mesaventure. Et il s'averait que non. Tous me disaient que le leur tenait sans probleme plus d'une semaine. Alors que le mien au bout de 4 - 5 jours il était déjà à sec. Plutôt cours les 24h...
Je l'ai donc déposé vendredi dernier (10/10/2008) dans un service technique agrégé par Apple : Alis http://www.alis.fr Il se trouve à Paris pour ceux que ça intéressent. 21 boulevard richard lenoir. Métro Bastille.
On ne m'a pas demandé la facture, juste coordonnées, numéro de téléphone.

Je dois le récuperer mercredi (aujourdh'ui enfait vu qu'il est minuit passé )

Donc je vous tiens au courant ^^

PS : sur le site, il est possible de suivre l'avancée des analyses faites sur le ipod ou sur votre mac, simplement en rentrant le numéro de dossier qu'on vous a attribué lors de la remise de la machine.


----------



## fandipod (15 Octobre 2008)

Tiens nous au jus....


----------



## macsyl (24 Octobre 2008)

HouseH a dit:


> Je l'ai donc déposé vendredi dernier (10/10/2008) dans un service technique agrégé par Apple : Alis http://www.alis.fr Il se trouve à Paris pour ceux que ça intéressent. 21 boulevard richard lenoir. Métro Bastille.
> On ne m'a pas demandé la facture, juste coordonnées, numéro de téléphone.
> 
> Je dois le récuperer mercredi (aujourd'hui en fait vu qu'il est minuit passé )
> ...



Et puis HouseH ? Je serais curieux de connaître la suite des choses ?

Personnellement j'avais le même problème avec la batterie, j'ai l'ai envoyé au service de réparation, selon les procédures à suivre...

Le Ipod m'a été retourné avec la mention « aucun problème détecté » !!! 

Alors que la compagnie annonce une autonomie de 24 h et que la batterie se vide finalement au bout de 10 heures maximum, je ne sais trop ce que ça veut dire ???


----------



## fandipod (24 Octobre 2008)

Est ce que tu charges à fond ton popod?


----------



## macsyl (24 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Est ce que tu charges à fond ton popod?



Oui, j'attends que le symbol de recharge complète apparaisse


----------



## fandipod (25 Octobre 2008)

Mais moi j'attend toujours un peu plus... Je le laisse charger toute la nuit. Essaye en le chargeant toute la nuit et lance un mix de morceaux et compte combien d'heure il dure....


----------



## HouseH (26 Octobre 2008)

Désolé pour l'attente, j'ai été très occupé.

Donc le mercredi venu, je suis allé chercher mon ipod.
Après des analyses qui ont été réalisées, la conclusion est : "Le test de votre ipod n'a révélé aucun dysfonctionnement : son au maximum et batterie presque rechargée au maximum, l'ipod a fonctionné un peu plus de 18 heures non stop. Restitution de l'appareil dans l'état du dépot."

Une analyse faite _approximativement_. 
"Son au *maximum*", j'ai réglé le son max de mon ipod de telle sorte qu'il ne soit pas trop fort. Donc il n'était pas au max. Après l'avoir récupéré, j'ai regardé si le paramettre a été modifié. Ce n'a pas été le cas. 
"Un peu plus de 18 heures *non stop*", l'ipod a tourné sans être manipulé et il ne tient seulement 18 toutes petites heures. Une utilisation quotidienne faisant intervenir quelques manipulations de l'ipod pour changer de musique ou le "shake" reduit l'autonomie... Donc les 18h ne sont pas représentatives de ce que j'ai pu apercevoir depuis que je l'ai.

Conclusion : retour à la case départ. Enfin pas vraiment il me reste la garantie Darty. Mais je ne vais pas m'aventurer dedans. Mon ipod marche très bien hormi cette défaillance, peu génante en soi mais plus contraignante, de l'autonomie.
On est simplement tombé sur une mauvaise série et c'est bien dommage que le facteur chance se soit invité chez ce bijou d'Apple.

Encore une chose. Après l'avoir récupéré j'ai pu constater que mon ipod ne se synchronisait plus correctement à itunes. Enfait il ne synchronisait que du _vent_. Il se rechargeait seulement mais pas de synhro. J'ai dû faire une restauration via itunes. Après tout est rentré dans l'ordre des choses.


----------



## sachanau (26 Octobre 2008)

Bon je fais un test avec mon nano 4G, car l'autonomie ne me paraissait pas super
Toutes les heures ( ou moins si j'ai le temps )je ferais un ptit récap pour vous décrire où la batterie en est .

14h21 -> batterie pleine, mix de morceaux , volume à moitié
14h46 ->batterie pleine
15h10 -> batterie pleine
15h21 -> batterie pleine
15h33 ->batterie pleine
15h47 -> batterie pleine à 5/6
15h56 -> batterie pleine à 5/6

Analyses :
Batterie musique : 6 crans, donc 72 x 6 = 432 = 7.2 heures.
IMPRESSION 15h33 -> pour l'instant ça me rassure, j'ai déjà plus de 7 heures.
IMPRESSION 15h56 -> un peu plus mitigé cette fois-ci quand même, cela nous fait à peine 8 heures d'autonomie.
Bien evidemment l'autonomie augmentera quand le temps passera, ( enfin j'espère ! ) ce qui est au-dessus est pour l'instant un minimum.


----------



## fandipod (27 Octobre 2008)

Bizarre... Il faut peut-être attendre une mise à jour de l'ipod pour avoir une autonomie normale. Ca va faire comme l'ipod touch...


----------



## sachanau (27 Octobre 2008)

que s'était il passé sur la batterie du touch ??


----------



## fandipod (27 Octobre 2008)

Au tout début pour la batterie de l'iphone l'autonomie n'était pas énorme et Apple a distribuer une mise à jour pour améliorer la qualité de la batterie.... Il faut attendre.


----------



## macsyl (30 Octobre 2008)

HouseH a dit:


> Après des analyses qui ont été réalisées, la conclusion est : "Le test de votre ipod n'a révélé aucun dysfonctionnement : son au maximum et batterie presque rechargée au maximum, l'ipod a fonctionné un peu plus de 18 heures non stop. Restitution de l'appareil dans l'état du dépot."



Ah! exactement la même réponse que moi.

J'ai pour mon dire que le Ipod nano est rendu si mince, que la batterie a du s'amincir aussi entrainant une perte d'autonomie. Sauf que la compagnie devrait annoncer une autonomie de 10-12h et non de 24h.

Dans mon cas, pour atteindre 24h, il faudrait faire jouer le Ipod non-stop avec le son à 0, et sans jamais y toucher... et encore.


----------



## fandipod (30 Octobre 2008)

Oui pas mal la réponse... On aura bien une solution à ce problème....


----------



## HouseH (8 Novembre 2008)

J'ai pu constater une amélioration de l'autonomie de mon Ipod en désactivant le mode _Crossfade_. Une amélioration de l'ordre de 16h - 18h. En sachant qu'il atteingnait difficilement les 12h... Je n'ai pas de chiffres exacts. Mais maintenant il tient sans problème une semaine complète avec 2h d'écoute par jour en audio.

Voilà une petite "astuce" pour prolonger (tant bien que mal) l'autonomie...
Les autres sont les bienvenues...

En ce qui concerne la MAJ, je suis impatient de voir ça...


----------



## fandipod (8 Novembre 2008)

Juste une petite question.. Qu'est ce que le crossfade?


----------



## HouseH (8 Novembre 2008)

C'est la lecture fondue. La chanson suivante commence un peu avant la fin de la première. Ce petit effet, agréable il est vrai, coûte beaucoup...en énergie.


----------



## fandipod (8 Novembre 2008)

Beh oui.. La preuve. C'est quand même bizarre


----------



## MaToNu (9 Novembre 2008)

HouseH a dit:


> J'ai pu constater une amélioration de l'autonomie de mon Ipod en désactivant le mode _Crossfade_. Une amélioration de l'ordre de 16h - 18h. En sachant qu'il atteingnait difficilement les 12h... Je n'ai pas de chiffres exacts. Mais maintenant il tient sans problème une semaine complète avec 2h d'écoute par jour en audio.
> 
> Voilà une petite "astuce" pour prolonger (tant bien que mal) l'autonomie...
> Les autres sont les bienvenues...
> ...


Et on fait comment pour enlever ça ?


----------



## fandipod (9 Novembre 2008)

As tu regarde dans les reglages


----------



## bencoco90 (31 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'acheter mon ipod nano V4, le week end dernier à la FNAC et je trouve le même problème que vous niveau batterie.

La batterie chargé complétement à tenu 3 jours avec une utilisation très modéré. 

J'ai un version 1.0.3 PC. 

J'ai le rétro éclairage au minimun, j'ai coupé la fonction cité plus haut pour économiser la batterie mais je trouve vraiment que la batterie ne tient pas. 
J'étais chez créative avant et la batterie tenait beaucoup mieux. 

L'échanger à la Fnac serait une solution ?


----------

